# Shop Fox /Grizzly/Laguna/Craftex etc Sliding Table Saw Attachment...



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I just picked up a new Shop Fox W1822 Sliding Table Attachment which I found uses the the same table as the Grizzly, Laguna, Craftex, etc and even the new SawStop version as well as a few others. This table basically works similar to a drawer slide that extends both directions with a total of 12 large ball bearings in the sliding assembly that ride in a v shaped race (raceway?). 

It slides freely with no side play when extended however I noticed that when it reaches the center point of the slide it gets a little stiffer, something rattles a bit and when set in motion with no load it wants to "park" itself at the same location which is where it sits when you lock it in place. 

As you can see in the first picture there are 3 bearings at each end of the assembly on either side and when I extended the table to see if some debris was present I saw that there are 6 dimples on one of the races at the exact location the bearings are when it "parks" itself (it was shipped locked in this position).

I called Shop Fox and the tech said he "believes" these dimples are intentional however he was not sure why and there shouldn't be a problem. My logic tells me bearings need to ride on a super smooth surface or something will wear more quickly than it should and based on the dimples only being on one side of the race along with the fact that there was slight damage to the parallel edge that was facing the bottom of the shipping box my guess is that it had been dropped on that edge at an angle causing the dimples.

What say ye machinists, is there any good reason they would intentionally put these dimples there or is this going to cause premature wear to something? Also, does anybody have a similar issue with this type sliding table and if so can you check to see if there are dimples in any of the races?





The glare made it hard for me to get a picture showing all 3 dimples however to the right of the glare you can see one of them


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow Marv, that's a tough one. Is there any place you can go to and look at another unit? Compare. With these kind of devices they darn near have to be perfect to work properly. One time I was working in a shop that had a slider. They had to tweak it all the time. Some companies stopped making them because cost to make it work was too high to generate sales.

I'd send it back. You have to start with perfect on one of those.

Al


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Al and that's what I was thinking. 
Unfortunately there is no place around here to try one of these so I bought it based on many reviews stating how easy it was to install/get parallel as well as speaking to a couple of folks who felt this design would not require the constant tweaking to keep smooth/parallel. I have used actual sliding table saws as well in a couple of shops and have had the Jessem (twice) as well as the Delta version attachments on my saw. All had crappy fence designs that were hard to keep square as well as designs that required constant tweaking. 

I found the video below (he's using the Laguna which is the same sans the longer fence extension) and at about 6:10 he slides the table on its own through the full range. You'll notice it slides freely the entire length both ways which mine definitely will not do even with a much harder push than he makes. In any case I've been sliding this thing back and forth every time I pass it today to see if it would "loosen up" however it does not. Also, the rattling is actually more frequent/louder now so I think I'll just return it and buy the 8020 stuff for the panel saw like yours that I originally planned to build. :smile:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH7V20SmVto


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Could it be something with the lock mechanism? We have one at work that sometimes sticks. It's not a Laguna, but just a thought.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Marv said:


> I think I'll just return it and buy the 8020 stuff for the panel saw like yours that I originally planned to build. :smile:


You could just use the 8020 as the sliding means, carriage and tracks and a fence for the table saw. 
On the other hand Saw Trax makes a panel saw kit that uses chrome plated 2" tubes and a roller bearing carriage with 3 bearings per corner. I have one NIB that I bought in anticipation that my RAS panel saw wouldn't work, well it did., so it went unused. PM me with a phone number for more details.

My RAS panelsaw has the advantage that it is a 2 axis machine so you don't have to move the panel, just slide the saw arm. The same concept could be done with 8020, probably..... This feature reduces the floor space need from 20 ft to 10 ft of run. and the panel is supported the entire time. See MY Photos for a quick look.

I don't know the accuracy of mine in hundredths of inches, but I found it "fairly" accurate. Ripping a 4 X8 is easily done on a table saw, it's the crosscutting that a pain.

I agree send it back if it "hangs up" at any point. Seems like shipping damage to me. Returning expenses are probably on you, unless you can file claim against the carrier. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Danno said:


> Could it be something with the lock mechanism? We have one at work that sometimes sticks. It's not a Laguna, but just a thought.


Thanks Danno and the locking pin was actually hitting the bracket as it slides by (that was one of the clicks I was hearing) however it still does not slide smoothly after I propped the pin all the way open.



woodnthings said:


> You could just use the 8020 as the sliding means, carriage and tracks and a fence for the table saw.
> On the other hand Saw Trax makes a panel saw kit that uses chrome plated 2" tubes and a roller bearing carriage with 3 bearings per corner. I have one NIB that I bought in anticipation that my RAS panel saw wouldn't work, well it did., so it went unused. PM me with a phone number for more details.
> 
> My RAS panelsaw has the advantage that it is a 2 axis machine so you don't have to move the panel, just slide the saw arm. The same concept could be done with 8020, probably..... This feature reduces the floor space need from 20 ft to 10 ft of run. and the panel is supported the entire time. See MY Photos for a quick look.
> ...


I've seen that slick panel saw of yours Bill and actually bought the Shop Notes plan for their sliding carriage design. I'm thinking of building something mobile that will also store sheet goods so I'll send my number right now and look up that Saw Trax unit.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Marv I've always wanted a unit like the one you have. Bill said it right the cross cut on the table saw is the snitts. I really like my panel saw and it's very accurate. If I build cabinets the break down cuts are in fact the final cut. But I'm sure the secret to the success in accuracy is the fact that I don't move it. I have plenty of room in my shop but if I didn't I'd try to build a unit like Bill (Oby Juan KaWooden) did to be able to operate it in a smaller space. I bet that second ripping movement was a head scratcher to work out.

Al


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah Al I really liked having a sliding table however the bar or slider sticking out past the front of the saw made it a pain to rip with others I've had. This one would have been perfect since I was able to mount it further forward than shown in the video so it was even with the fence which allowed 36" of crosscut with the fence at the back of the table and I planned to make another fence for the front of the table that would have still allowed a 48" crosscut. With my space issue I like to make things mobile if possible so I may just get another one of these since I think the problems are not from the design rather that it had been dropped pretty hard.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Give us the lowdown if you do.

Al


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## Tcarswell (Jan 5, 2014)

Wish I could help marv. I do know if anyone can figure it out its you bud. I still marvel at your over arm dust collection shroud you built for that uni saw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I own the Hammer K3 slider, the consumer version of the Felder line. I bought it 2 years ago after years of getting by with a Delta contractors TS. I love the saw but wish I had the space for a longer slider, I could only accommodate the 4' version.

After only a few months of using the saw, I encountered a problem with the locking mechanism on the slider. I had a tech from Felder come to fix the lock, and although It's a long story, the lock got fixed but the slider bearings had been damaged during either shipping of servicing of the saw. As a result I had the same problem the OP is having, the slider simply didn't travel as well as it did before the repair.

I suspect the dimples you see are not the problem, but the bearings on the slider. In my case, the saw was under warranty, they sent a second (much better) tech to my place, pulled the entire slider off, replaced the bearings and the saw works perfectly. They also took the time to tweak the set up of the saw, making sure the slider and the cast table were perfectly aligned, the fences were set perfectly etc, all at no cost. 

For those of you who aren't familiar with the saw, here is a video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZoRaBn-n70


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Tcarswell said:


> Wish I could help marv. I do know if anyone can figure it out its you bud. I still marvel at your over arm dust collection shroud you built for that uni saw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


 Thanks Taylor but it's a wrap as there is something seriously wrong with this thing so it's going back!


EdS said:


> I own the Hammer K3 slider, the consumer version of the Felder line. I bought it 2 years ago after years of getting by with a Delta contractors TS. I love the saw but wish I had the space for a longer slider, I could only accommodate the 4' version.
> 
> After only a few months of using the saw, I encountered a problem with the locking mechanism on the slider. I had a tech from Felder come to fix the lock, and although It's a long story, the lock got fixed but the slider bearings had been damaged during either shipping of servicing of the saw. As a result I had the same problem the OP is having, the slider simply didn't travel as well as it did before the repair.
> 
> ...


That is a slick saw EdS and there is definitely something wrong with the bearings in mine as the more I slide it the worse it gets!


----------

